# Got sour cream instead of butter???



## matlori (May 22, 2013)

I bought my first butter culture and tried to use it. I am used to making raw butter, but the family likes cultured best. I am also not used to pasturising. The recipie it came with said to pasturise the cream, cool it a bit and add the culture and let sit for 24 hours. Well with a new baby, life happened and the cream got overheated, Looked like melted butter on top. I went for it anyways, cooled it to room temp and threw in the culture. It thickened like sour cream or yogurt would. Mixing and mixing, small batches, big batches, no separation. So I guess I messed this batch up. Can we use this like sour cream at least or is it a loss? 

Do I really have to pasturise my nice raw cream?:shocked: 

I am glad that I spent the money on this kit though, the cream does taste great!
Lori


----------

